# A few photos of the METAMORPHOSIS compiled hardcover!



## Morrus

I snapped a few photos of the hardcover today.  They're not the best quality photos, but they show well enough how well the book came out.

The book, of course, is available here:

http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing


----------



## Morrus

And a couple more...


----------



## Rugult

:-O

Wowzers!  Am I ever glad I ordered a copy now.


----------



## Firebeetle

Look who is a proud papa


----------



## Darrin Drader

Yeah, Lulu books come out very, very nice. I'd recommend them to anyone running their own small publishing outfit for print on demand stuff.


----------

